# 4GB RAM only 3.12 usable?



## Ascended Brute (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

I recently installed some new RAM into my PC (Corsair XMS2). It should be 4GB but when I view system properties it says that I have 4.00 GB (3.12 GB usable). 

Does this mean the memory I have is faulty or is it possibly a setting somewhere I have to change? I'm sure my motherboard (Foxconn 946GZ7MA) can use 4GB RAM.

Any advice: would be appreciated.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 30, 2011)

Check your memory remapping feature in the bios.

Also, look here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/978610

this: 


> -Click Start
> -type msconfig in the Search programs and files box, and then click msconfig in the Programs list.
> -In the System Configuration window, click Advanced options on the Boot tab.
> -Click to clear the Maximum memory check box, and then click OK.
> -Restart the computer.




and this: 





> Check BIOS settings
> The problem may occur because some BIOS settings are incorrect.
> 
> Enable the memory remapping feature
> ...


----------



## unsmart (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the same issue with laptop. It's the 9xx chipset and it can't be fixed as far as I could see, the chipset doesn't have the addressing space for it. the mem is not really lost just cashed for hardware use and should be usable for a mem disk.


----------



## mad1394 (Oct 30, 2011)

You might want to give this a read: 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91260&highlight=x64+x86


----------



## c12038 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ascended Brute said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently installed some new RAM into my PC (Corsair XMS2). It should be 4GB but when I view system properties it says that I have 4.00 GB (3.12 GB usable).
> 
> ...



Use a 64bit O/S not 32bit this will solve your problem


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2011)

c12038 said:


> Use a 64bit O/S not 32bit this will solve your problem


This.  Only 64-bit (or 32-bit with physical address extension) can detect the full 4 GiB.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 30, 2011)

c12038 said:


> Use a 64bit O/S not 32bit this will solve your problem



 lol



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2011)

Acording to Ascended Brute's sys spec's he is useing win7 64


----------



## c12038 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok my bad maybe its a motherboard issue try looking for bios update that covers memory issues


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2011)

He best double-check:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/32-bit-and-64-bit-Windows-frequently-asked-questions

Read under: How can I tell if my computer is running a 32-bit or a 64-bit version of Windows?


----------



## unsmart (Oct 30, 2011)

Lakeport chipsets lacks support for remapping memory; the size of addressable memory space may be less than 4GB, regardless whether the processor operates in 64-bit mode.
 your system can use this hidden ram for hardware/system cache it's just hidden from apps to prevent "fighting over it".


----------



## Ascended Brute (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies, yeah I have a 64 bit OS and according to the thread mad1394 posted it should all be available. 

I checked the advanced boot options like Black Panther suggested the option for maximum memory was not selected. 

Also checked Bios and have not seen any option for memory remapping or memory extension, but I did find something called memory hole at 15m-16m which was in advanced chipset features which was disabled. Could that be the same thing?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 1, 2011)

It's just the way Windows 7 reports stuff.  I have a friend who has 12GB in her rig, and it reports something like 9.7GB usable.  It's telling you how much is left over after device drivers, shadow caching, etc.


----------



## white phantom (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah i just recently installed the 4 gig of corsair xms2 and was having a similar problem with only 3.50gig useable on windows 7 64 bit, turns out i had forgot to enable the memory remap feature in the bios which seems to reserve some past. After it was turned on had the full 4 gig


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 1, 2011)

Ascended Brute said:


> I did find something called memory hole at 15m-16m which was in advanced chipset features which was disabled. Could that be the same thing?



I don't know but I'd try it out. If nothing happens (or something bad happens  jk) you can always disable it back the way it was.


----------



## Ascended Brute (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah enabled and still no luck. Maybe I need to update my BIOS since there is no option for memory remapping currently?


----------



## soren121 (Nov 4, 2011)

No, motherboard manufacturers rarely add features with BIOS updates; they're used almost exclusively to add support for new CPUs or to fix bugs.

According to the BIOS changelog for your motherboard, no new features have been added in any revision of the BIOS. (Source)


----------



## unsmart (Nov 4, 2011)

Your chipset is 6yrs old, hardly anyone was running 4gb. You can not get around it besides buying a new MOBO. check this link: 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...b-usable/da2de76c-0c9c-40a5-af9e-e1b0e804e4eb
 not sure on prices where you are or your funds but on newegg you can get a athlon x3 and ddr2 mobo for a little over $100


----------



## samual (Nov 8, 2011)

When i installed 4 gb ram it gaves me only 3 gb of usage in task manager.Yeah i just recently installed the 4 gig of corsair xms2 and was having a similar problem with only 3.50gig useable on windows 7 64 bit, turns out i had forgot to enable the memory remap feature in the bios which seems to reserve some past.


----------



## Ascended Brute (Nov 9, 2011)

Cheers guys, will probably buy a new motherboard gives me an excuse to spend money on a better CPU too  Thanks for all the advice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2011)

2600k+z68 = win!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 9, 2011)

unsmart said:


> Your chipset is 6yrs old, hardly anyone was running 4gb. You can not get around it besides buying a new MOBO. check this link:
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...b-usable/da2de76c-0c9c-40a5-af9e-e1b0e804e4eb
> not sure on prices where you are or your funds but on newegg you can get a athlon x3 and ddr2 mobo for a little over $100





This is correct on the link, I use to have a Dell M1710, WIn 7 x64, 4gb, and can't get all 4 gb.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 9, 2011)

Are you sure you got 64bit version installed?

I don't know about the Pro but my Ultimate version i can either install the 32bit or 64bit a moment of distraction & you may have installed to wrong one , maybe?

Double check to make sure?





If 64bit is really installed then it must be the Mobo


----------

